# Anyone with IELTS results delayed??



## Ansh07 (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi all,

I appeard for IELTS (IDP) on 2nd october 2014, results for the same were supposed to appear on 15th october but it just did not!!...
I struggled to get in touch with IDP's repersentatives by calling their toll free no, 18001024544 but no one answered.
Now today on 16th, I recieved a mail from IDP team stating that my result is still being processed and analysed under quality control and they will issue my TRF on 27th October..
I am not sure if I am the only one facing this or there are some more!
Please post a reply people who have already experienced such issues with IELTS or know the reason why does this happen.


----------



## remya2013 (Nov 27, 2013)

Ansh07 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I appeard for IELTS (IDP) on 2nd october 2014, results for the same were supposed to appear on 15th october but it just did not!!...
> I struggled to get in touch with IDP's repersentatives by calling their toll free no, 18001024544 but no one answered.
> ...


Hi

Don't worry , its a common problem with IDP nowadays. Its not due to any specific issue related to ur case. 
They will not share any information other than quality chk and already mentioned in T&C

I have attended IELTS with IDP in July and my result delayed for 15 days.
And for my husband same IDP centre the delay was 1 month , he appeared in Aug 3 and result came on 29th only.

I would never recommend IDP to anyone.


----------



## Ansh07 (Aug 4, 2014)

The problem is that I have been trying to get through with IELTS since march..and this was my 4th attemtpt and my best..
I always went up from 7 bands in R,S,L but never crossed 6.5 in writing..
I am wondering, this time I really worked hard on my writing and gave my best shot!..Can this be the case that my score might have gone extravagently up and this is why its witheld..


----------



## hnraman (Oct 11, 2014)

Hi... I took my IDP IELTS General at Cochin on Sep 20th. They sent me apology mail stating results postponed 4 times with 4 dates. Latest commitment is Oct 27th.

Sent a complaint mail to IELTS. Got an apology letter in reply. After that letter, result was postponed twice.

Fed up. This is my second try for IELTS. Got above 8 in all except writing for which got 6.
Impatient me. Booked another test date in Dec.


----------



## Ansh07 (Aug 4, 2014)

I researched today some more about delay in results, there is one thing common among folks who are facing delays.
People who posess more than one attempts are likely to have their results held, and this is because there might be an unusual pattern in scores as compared to their previous attempts and this is why organisation would hold the result in order to analyse the bump in scores.

Is there anyone who had his/her first attempt and the results were not delivered on time??


----------



## remya2013 (Nov 27, 2013)

Ansh07 said:


> I researched today some more about delay in results, there is one thing common among folks who are facing delays.
> People who posess more than one attempts are likely to have their results held, and this is because there might be an unusual pattern in scores as compared to their previous attempts and this is why organisation would hold the result in order to analyse the bump in scores.
> 
> Is there anyone who had his/her first attempt and the results were not delivered on time??


Yes, for me it was first attempt.

But there were large variation in scores like 
L:9 , R:8 , S:7 , W: 6.5


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

Happens with IDP all the time(i had such an exp too) but never seen such delays with British Council. FYI if the results are stalled its for the whole batch in a particular city and centre. IELTS does it for integration, verification checks so that there are no foul play or unethical occurrences in that particular centre or city.

Its nothing to do with having crappy scores in 1st attempt and superior score in 2nd. You ll be marked whatever you've earned. Relax and wait for the result. Goodluck


----------



## nagercoil (Mar 18, 2016)

I wrote idp ielts on feb 20 Its nearly a month and the results are not come. Did anyone experience this and what was the outcome. I got email saying it is due to integrity reasons. can some one explain when I will get result


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

remya2013 said:


> Hi
> 
> Don't worry , its a common problem with IDP nowadays. Its not due to any specific issue related to ur case.
> They will not share any information other than quality chk and already mentioned in T&C
> ...


I strongly agree with you.. BC is way better than IDP in exam conduct and assessment. I have seen many guys who weren't comfortable with IDP and with its process.


----------



## nagercoil (Mar 18, 2016)

Thanks Bharathi..stressed since its delayed more than a month. Kindly keep me updated if you have any information of such incidents. Can't the education ministry do something about this( bring change in T&C ). IDP WORST PLEASE SPREAD THIS


----------



## sudhaeci (Jan 10, 2015)

My test was on March 5, 2016 and it's been more than a month now. I've been contacting their customer service center every now and then to check about any update but they have no idea about my result till time. And today I was told that it might be out on April-29. 2 months for a test result!!! Anyone faced this?


----------

